# futur amb anar + a



## panjabigator

Todavia no hemos aprendido el futuro en mi clase de catalán aunque lo sé por haber estudiado ello.   Sé que solamente existe una forma de usarlo, que es parecida a la del castellano.  
-e
-à
-às
-em
-eu
-en
 
Pero, no existe la misma construcción como en castellano de usar el verbo “ir” (anar) con la preposición “a” y el infinitivo?  O sea, “vaig a anar?”
 
También, quiero saber que vais a escuchar cuando vosotros habláis en castellano?  Por haber sido bien acostumbrados a usar la forma catalana, pensáis que usáis más esa forma con las terminaciones verbales o la construcción con el verbo ir?
 
Gracias!
 
Ara en catalá!
 
Encara no hem aprés el futur en la meva classe de la catalá encara que lo sap por haver estudiat ell.  Sap que només existeix una forma de usar-ho, que ès semblada a la del castellá.
-e
-à
-às
-em
-eu
-en
 
També, vol saber que utilitzareu cuan vosaltres parleu en castellá?  Por haver estat bé acostumbrats a utilitzar la forma catalana, penseu que utilitzeu aquesta forma amb les terminacions verbals o la construcció amb el verb anar?
 
Gracias


----------



## betulina

panjabigator said:


> Todavía no hemos aprendido el futuro en mi clase de catalán aunque lo sé por haberlo estudiado ello.   Sé que solamente existe una forma de usarlo, que es parecida a la del castellano.
> -é
> -às
> -à
> -em
> -eu
> -an
> 
> Pero, no existe la misma construcción como en castellano de usar el verbo “ir” (anar) con la preposición “a” y el infinitivo?  O sea, “vaig a anar?”
> 
> También, quiero saber qué [vais a escuchar] decís cuando vosotros habláis en castellano?  Por estar [haber sido bien] acostumbrados a usar la forma catalana, pensáis que usáis más esa forma con las terminaciones verbales o la construcción con el verbo ir?
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> Ara en català!
> 
> Encara no hem après el futur a la classe de català, encara que el sé per haver-lo estudiat.  Sé que només existeix una forma d'usar-ho, que és semblant a la del castellà.
> -é
> -às
> -à
> -em
> -eu
> -an
> 
> També, vull saber què utilitzeu quan vosaltres parleu en castellà?  Per estar acostumats a utilitzar la forma catalana, penseu que utilitzeu aquesta forma amb les terminacions verbals o la construcció amb el verb anar?
> 
> Gracias



Hola, Panja!

No, en català no fem el futur amb la perífrasi "anar a". 

I jo personalment sí, quan parlo castellà faig servir les terminacions verbals. Poques vegades faig servir el verb "anar". De fet, quan ho faig, ho faig de manera conscient, me n'adono, i tinc la sensació que parlo "castellà del bo".


----------



## ampurdan

No sé, Betulina... Si algú et pregunta en castellà: "¿qué haces esta tarde?", no et sortiria natural dir "voy al cine a ver tal película", en comptes de "iré al cine"?


----------



## betulina

Mmm... però és que això no és un futur, no?... El verb està en present i no hi ha la construcció "ir a + verb". En català també diria "vaig al cine", com també diria "em quedo a casa". Si de cas, sería "voy a ir al cine", que en català seria "vaig a anar al cine" i no... no?

He intentat pensar en algun cas que es faci servir aquesta construcció i no em surt... alguna idea?


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, perdona, Betulina, tens tota la raó. El fet és que estava pensant un exemple amb "voy a comer" i he pensat que seria millor dir-ho amb el cine i no m'he adonat que canviava d'estructura.

L'exemple seria si et preguntessin què fas per dinar i tu diguéssis "voy a comer con tal persona" en comptes de "comeré con tal persona".


----------



## betulina

Sí, ja m'he imaginat que era un lapsus. 

Ostres, aquest exemple... és complicat. Sí, diria "voy a comer con tal", però, potser són coses meves, però jo a aquest "anar" li veig un sentit de moviment, que és el que demana el verb "anar" i el justifica (en català, clar). En català també diríem "vaig a dinar amb tal persona", no? I com que és tan immediat (aquest migdia), aquest sentit pren força (també podríem dir "què fas per dinar? Dino amb en tal/Vaig a dinar amb en tal")... no ho sé... com ho veus/veieu?

Coi, estic intentant trobar un exemple clar que en català segur seguríssim que no ho diríem i en castellà sí i no em surt...


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Després de donar-li 2345 voltes, ja creia que no trobaria cap cas *en que es faci servir "anar a", i que no impliqui l'acció física de traslladar-se d'una banda a una altra*. Però sí!! 

Per exemple, estic asseguda davant un piano immens en una sala de concerts i dic:

- Ara *tocaré* aquesta sonata...

o bé:

- Ara *vaig a tocar* aquesta sonata...

O davant el teclat de l'ordinador (per variar), i dic:

- Ara *enviaré* aquest missatge al fòrum.

o bé:

- Ara *vaig a enviar* aquest missatge al fòrum.

Potser ho faig per alguna mena de _contaminació ??_ però certament es fa servir, i per mí té una certa connotació d'immediatesa.

Fins aviat!!


----------



## ampurdan

Doncs, tens raó megane, jo tampoc ho tinc clar. Penseu, però, en el següent context: una persona li proposa a una altre un assumpte, aquesta última li diu en castellà "voy a pensármelo" o "me lo voy a pensar", tant és, en català diríem "hi pensaré" o "m'ho pensaré", mai diríem "m'ho vaig a pensar", perquè no es tracta d'un futur immediat. Què en penseu?


----------



## betulina

Estic molt d'acord que sembla que aquest matís d'immediatesa fa que diguem els exemples que ha posat la Megane. És una mica confús, tot plegat. 
El context que poses, Ampurdan, sí, és molt clar (per fi!!!) i no ho diríem mai amb "anar". Potser és per això que dèieu, sí... tot quadra, oi?  
Per cert, sobre el que dèiem abans, aquest és un cas que jo en castellà, espontàniament, diria "me lo pensaré".

Potser no cal, ja, però se m'ha ocorregut un exemple (uueeeee!!!): en castellà es podria dir "estas vacaciones voy a hacer obras en casa"; en català diríem "aquestes vacances faré obres a casa". Oi?


----------



## xupxup

Hola a tothom!
Els exemples que posa megane_wang per mi són un cas clar de contaminació. En català (si més no en el català del Principat) "anar a" no indica futur, i a més es confon amb la forma del passat perifràstic. Cada vegada és més normal sentir exemples com aquests, però no són propis del català. I la prova és que no es pot fer servir aquesta construcció en altres casos que en castellà sí que funciona "Demà han dit que *va a ploure/plourà molt" o el cas que diu ampurdan. 
Si diem "Ara vaig a tocar aquesta sonata" vol dir que ens estem desplaçant cap a algun lloc per tocar-la. Si estem davant el piano podem dir "Ara tocaré aquesta sonata" que en realitat és molt més immediat que l'altra forma. Fins i tot si volem ser més immediats podem fer servir el present:
"-Truca al Joan!
 -Ara li truco!" que és més immediat que "Ara li trucaré" i molt més que "Ara li vaig a trucar" que en realitat vol dir que marxes a buscar un telèfon per trucar-li. 

Fixeu-vos també que la forma "anar a + inf" no funciona de cap manera en primera i segona del plural, ni amb el verb anar com a infinitiu (anar a anar) però en castellà sí:
"-¿Dónde vais de fin de curso? -Vamos a ir a París"
"-On aneu aquest estiu? -*Anem a anar a Paris"

(És que m'encanta aquest tema de l'"anar a")


----------



## panjabigator

Estos posts me parecen muy interesantes!  De hecho, había anticipado que algunos de vosotros escogeríais esta forma de las terminaciones en castellano.  En una de mis clases de castellano que se llama castellano en contacto, leímos un artículo (se me escapa el nombre del artículo  y el nombre de la autora) sobre los rasgos de los catalanoparlantes en su castellano.  Puedo mandaros una copia de este artículo  si querréis leerlo (y os la recomiendo porque es interesante) por coreo electrónico.  Tengo otro artículo en castellano sobre el mismo tema pero un poco diferente y todavía no lo he leído.  

Quizás os va a interesar/os interesará
 
Ara en català
 
Aquests posts em semblen molt interessant.  De fet, havia anticipat alguns de vosaltres escolliríeu aquesta forma de les terminacions a castellá.  En una de las meves classes de castellá que es diu castellà en contact, anem llegir una article (es em escape el nom de l’article y el nom de l’autora) sobre els rasgs (trets?) de els catalaparlans en el seu català.  Puc enviar-os una copia de aquesta article si voldríeu llegir-lo ( y os recommano perquè ès interessant) per coreo electronic.  Tinc una altre article en castellá sobre el mateix tema peró una mica diferen y encara no ho he llegit.


----------



## ampurdan

panjabigator said:


> Estos posts me parecen muy interesantes! De hecho, había anticipado que algunos de vosotros escogeríais esta forma de las terminaciones en castellano. En una de mis clases de castellano que se llama castellano en contacto, leímos un artículo (se me escapa* el nombre del artículo y el nombre de la autora) sobre los rasgos de los catalanoparlantes en su castellano. Puedo mandaros una copia de este artículo si querréis leerlo (y os lo recomiendo porque es interesante) por correo electrónico. Tengo otro artículo en castellano sobre el mismo tema pero un poco diferente y todavía no lo he leído.
> 
> Quizás os va a interesar/os interesará
> 
> Ara en català
> 
> Aquests posts em semblen molt interessants. De fet, havia anticipat que alguns de vosaltres escolliríeu aquesta forma de les terminacions en castellà. En una de las meves classes de castellà que es diu castellà en contacte, anem vam llegir una article (es em se m'escapa* el nom de l’article i el nom de l’autora) sobre els rasgs (trets? ) dels catalanoparlants en el seu castellà. Puc enviar-vos una còpia d'aquesta article si voldríeu voleu llegir-lo ( i us ho recommano perquè ès interessant) per correu electrònic. Tinc una altre article en castellà sobre el mateix tema però una mica diferent i encara no ho l'he llegit.
> 
> *yo utilizaría más bien: no recuerdo.../ jo utilitzaria més aviat: no recordo...


----------



## Samaruc

Estic d'acord amb el que esteu dient sobre "anar a". Però, si en comptes de fer servir "anar" en present, el fem servir, per exemple, en imperfet, em sembla que sí que seria correcte per a expressar una acció que estàvem a punt de fer.

Per exemple, dir en present "vaig a trucar-te" no sona bé, sembla millor "ara et truque" o "et trucaré", segons context. Però imaginem que algú, que esperava que li telefonàssem ens truca abans que ho fem nosaltres. Podríem dir-li "Anava a trucar-te" i no sonaria malament. O, almenys, jo ho trobe natural, potser perquè en imperfet no interfereix amb el passat perifràstic...

Com ho veieu?


----------



## ampurdan

No només sona perfectament, Samaruc, sinó que no se m'acut una altra manera de dir-ho.


----------



## betulina

Sí, Samaruc, segons tinc entès de llibres i classes, en present és el que diu Xupxup, però en l'imperfet és el que dius, sí que està admès. Té raó l'Ampurdan, l'alternativa no és gaire clara...


----------



## xupxup

Hola un altre cop!
La veritat és que no sé gaire què diu la normativa sobre tot aquest tema. L'altre post el vaig escriure més pel que em semblava a mi que pel que hagi pogut consultar, però em va quedar massa (categòric/catedràtic?) :O
Respecte el que diu Samaruc, jo em pensava que en valencià la perífrasi "anar a + inf" funcionava millor que en català, vull dir que estava més acceptada, o que sonava millor. A mi la forma en pretèrit tampoc m'agrada. Jo diria (de fet ho dic així): "ara et volia trucar" o "t'estava a punt de trucar". 
Repeteixo que no sé què diu la normativa al respecte, i de fet la frase de Samaruc a mi tampoc em sona estranya ni que sigui incorrecta. Vull dir que jo no la faria servir.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Bé, ja deia abans que el meu exemple podia ésser efecte d'una _contaminació_. 

Finalment he pogut comprovar amb la gramàtica a la mà que la construcció "anar a + infinitiu" és incorrecta en present, a no ser que descrigui un desplaçament (encara que sigui petit  ).

Només es pot fer servir, limitadament, en pretèrit, per a descriure la imminència d'una acció: com apuntava en Samaruc: "Quan vareu entrar anava a preparar el sopar", "Precisament anava a trucar-te quan ha sonat el telèfon".

Sorry ...

Salut!!


----------



## DeBarcelona

Hom té clar que fer el futur amb "anar" és un castellanisme. Ara bé, això s'hauria d'explicar bé.

"anar a" amb el sentit de "disposar-se a" és perfectament correcte.

Un pot dir "vaig a fer el sopar" o "vaig a llegir el diari", volent dir que, just en acabat de dir-ho, ho farà.

Efectivament, no són correctes "la setmana que ve anem a comprar-nos un cotxe" o "després de dinar vaig a fer la migdiada". Això són, sense cap mena de dubte, castellanismes.

També podem dir "anar a" per a indicar que ens desplacem per a fer l'acció:
-On vas?
-Vaig a comprar el diari.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Voleu dir que en aquest cas "la setmana que ve anem a comprar-nos un cotxe", hauria de dir "la setmana que ve ens comprem un cotxe", o com? 

Meieta, petiteta, petiteta...

(EDICIÓ DEL MODERADOR: He esborrat comentari fora de tema degut a què aquest últims missatges han estat moguts des d'un altre fil)


----------



## DeBarcelona

"comprem" o "comprarem"


----------



## Mei

DeBarcelona said:


> "comprem" o "comprarem"



Ok, merci.


----------



## betulina

> Voleu dir que en aquest cas "la setmana que ve anem a comprar-nos un cotxe", hauria de dir "la setmana que ve ens comprem un cotxe"?


DB, estic d'acord amb el que dius, però just aquest exemple jo diria que es pot entendre amb el sentit de desplaçar-se (al concessionari o on sigui), és a dir "tenim cita amb el venedor per..." (si és que això es fa, que sóc inexperta en el tema). No trobes?


(EDICIÓ DEL MODERADOR: He esborrat un comentari que no tenia res a veure amb el tema d'aquest fil, degut a què aquests últims missatges han estat traslladats des d'un altre fil)


----------



## DeBarcelona

Betulina: sí que es podria, però ho he posat com a exemple de futur amb el verb "anar a", i això seria un castellanisme.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Hola!
En aquesta (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=329232&highlight=futur+anar) discussió vam parlar de la construcció del futur en català i de que no existeix la construcció amb el present indicatiu del verb _anar_ + la preposició _a_, que _en canvi_ (no serà un castellanisme?) es fa servir molt en castellà.
Doncs, no es diu _vaig a trucar_ per dir _trucaré_.
Però, en aquesta (http://www.sola-sole.com/gvb1esp.htm) pàgina web diuen que:


> Con todo, no hay que confundir esta forma _vaig cantar _con v_aig *a* cantar, vas *a *cantar,_ etc., que, como en castellano, tiene sentido de futuro: "voy a cantar, cantaré."


 
Quina és la vostra opinió? S'equivoquen? Si fos així em preocuparia, ja que volia utilitzar aquest lloc web per millorar una mica el meu coneixement gramatical...
Fins aviat!

EDIT: ho sento però em cal posar els "links" així perquè no funcionaven.


----------



## jmx

Mira't el post #13 i següents :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1980181

Jo entenc que de fet la construcció sí existeix en català, simplement que en present pot donar lloc a malentesos.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Mil gràcies jmartins! 
Efectivament ja havia llegit aquella discussió.
La meva pregunta era si sempre seria possible de sustituir la construcció amb "anar" al futur "normal".
He fet altres recerques en la xarxa, i em sembla que la resposta és que no.
Fins aviat!


----------

